# Chipping around at your house?



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Edit: its spelled Chipping LOL sorry.. didn't realize that till now

Hey I was wandering if anyone is like me and chips golf balls around at there house. I have two flag sticks, one like 120 yards away, and the other like 60 or 70 yards. I'd love to have an actual green at my house but idk if we'll do it or not. I just usually set the mower deck as low as it can go and mow a little green with that. Its not too bad but you def. cant putt on it lol... 

~Ben~


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Yeah I chip but where I chip is only like the size of a small green so I don't get long chips in but good practice all the same.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm the same as topflight some shorter chipping about 25m at the most. I've got a couple of little dips in my yard so there great for practising little chip ups that are around some greens.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I live 3 houses down from a middle school with a big field behind it. There are some parts of the grass that are almost like bermuda, maybe some strain of it. I'll occasionally hit a shag bag of wedges off that, but there isn't much room in that little corner.

I do putt on the bedroom carpet a lot though.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm only 10 minutes away from an excellent short game practice area at a local course, and it doesn't cost anything to go over there and practice as long as I want. My home course is only 15 minutes away, and it also has a good short game practice area, so I don't need to be digging up my yard making divots.  Most of the courses near me have short game areas, with practice bunkers and good to fair greens for chipping and pitching only.... separate from the practice putting green. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Fourputt said:


> I'm only 10 minutes away from an excellent short game practice area at a local course, and it doesn't cost anything to go over there and practice as long as I want. My home course is only 15 minutes away, and it also has a good short game practice area, so I don't need to be digging up my yard making divots.  Most of the courses near me have short game areas, with practice bunkers and good to fair greens for chipping and pitching only.... separate from the practice putting green. :thumbsup:



wow I bet thats nice


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

When I was really young I used to use my living room as a driving range (with wiffle golf balls of course)...until my mother took a look at the wall, noticing that I'd been hitting it on accident. I haven't played golf near a house since.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

King Woods said:


> When I was really young I used to use my living room as a driving range (with wiffle golf balls of course)...until my mother took a look at the wall, noticing that I'd been hitting it on accident. I haven't played golf near a house since.


I can't do anything in my yard,my master didn't like my chipping area. So I go to a range  poor me


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I used to pitch balls into my pool when I was younger. Mom didn't like that very much, heh.

I don't really care for chipping at home b/c so much of it is dependent on ball spin and how the green reacts to it, however it is good to hone your stroke to build confidence. Pitching is great to do at home b/c it is mostly about distance control and not as much about spin. If you can get that down, you're closer to birdies and pars.


----------

